# Looking for Ringcraft classes in Bedfordshire



## Ste-anca (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of any ringcraft classes in the Bedfordshire area? I live in Dunstable and the nearest class to me is in Kensworth, however it ends at 5:30 and I don't get home from work 'till 5:00 so I can't make it. I think there may be classes in Leighton Buzzard but I'm not sure... Any Ideas? 

Thank!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

There is Top Dogs on Wednesdays at 7pm at Wootton Village Hall. £3 per entry.

Contact:

Mrs Marion Bye
telephone 01525 751698
or email [email protected]

She is good  All breeds, but she was in boxers.

There is one in milton keynes too. You could also try contacting Dunstable and District CS who might be able to recommend one.


----------



## Ste-anca (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Dober 

I did speak to a Mrs Gregory today at Dunstable & District as they run the classes nearest to me but unfortunately I can't attend at the times they run theirs... She also mentioned the ones in Wooten and Milton Keynes but was unsure if they are still running. 

But thanks for the number tho  I'll definitely give them a ring.


----------

